# A song for all the people waiting on results...



## FusionWhite (Dec 3, 2010)

By Tom Petty

Oh baby don't it feel like heaven right now

Don't it feel like something from a dream

Yeah I've never known nothing quite like this

Don't it feel like tonight might never be again

We know better than to try and pretend

Baby no one coulda ever told me 'bout this

I said yeah yeah

Chorus

The waiting is the hardest part

Every day you see one more card

You take it on faith, you take it to the heart

The waiting is the hardest part

Well yeah I might have chased a couple women around

All it ever got me was down

Then there were those that made me feel good

But never as good as I'm feeling right now

Baby you're the only one that's ever known how

To make me wanna live like I wanna live now

I said yeah yeah

Chorus

The waiting is the hardest part

Every day you get one more yard

You take it on faith, you take it to the heart

The waiting is the hardest part

Oh don't let it kill you baby, don't let it get to you

Don't let it kill you baby, don't let it get to you

I'll be your bleedin' heart, I'll be your cryin' fool

Don't let this go too far


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

99 bottles of beer on the wall....... 99 bottles of beer....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

You take one down...pass it around...98 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2010)

98 bottles of beer on the wall....... 98 bottles of beer....


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Dec 6, 2010)

Grab a brew. Don't cost nothin'.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

You take one down...pass it around...97 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## Greg_Marmalard (Dec 6, 2010)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Grab a brew. Don't cost nothin'.


Damn you Deltas!


----------



## Flounder (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg_Marmalard said:


> Bluto Blutarsky said:
> 
> 
> > Grab a brew. Don't cost nothin'.
> ...


Hellooooooo! :40oz:


----------



## Greg_Marmalard (Dec 6, 2010)

Flounder said:


> Greg_Marmalard said:
> 
> 
> > Bluto Blutarsky said:
> ...


I will make sure you get thrown off of campus.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg_Marmalard said:


> I will make sure you get thrown off of campus.


I put it to you, Greg ... isn't this an indictment of our entire American society?!


----------



## Dean Wormer (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg_Marmalard said:


> Flounder said:
> 
> 
> > Greg_Marmalard said:
> ...


Put a sock in it, son.


----------



## deathmobile (Dec 6, 2010)

We have an old saying in Delta House: don't get mad, get even.

udden, udden.


----------



## Flounder (Dec 6, 2010)

Excuse me sir, is this the Delta house?


----------



## cableguy (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys playin' cards?


----------



## deathmobile (Dec 6, 2010)

_I gave my love a cherry_

That had no stone

I gave my love a chicken

That had no bones

I gave my love a story

That had no end

I gave my...

UDDEN, UDDEN!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

Remember to get into the Shoot the Breeze section, and get the info to sign up for EngineerBoards.com 's COLLEGE BOWL PICK'EM CHALLANGE!!!


----------



## The Car (Dec 7, 2010)

Blackest wrath

The earth shall crumble

Mountains of your skulls shall tumble

Death, deacy, destroy forever

Nightmares scartching, dreams I'll sever

Udden, udden


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> You take one down...pass it around...97 bottles of beer on the wall.


97 bottles of beer on the wall...... 97 bottles of beer......


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 7, 2010)

You take one down...pass it around...96 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## squrrelco3 (Dec 7, 2010)

96 Bottles of Beer.......


----------



## Nik (Dec 7, 2010)

Double Fisting,

I take two down, ...pass it around...94 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 7, 2010)

Teddy sniffing glue he was 12 years old

Fell from the roof on East Two-nine

Cathy was 11 when she pulled the plug

On 26 reds and a bottle of wine

Bobby got leukemia, 14 years old

He looked like 65 when he died

He was a friend of mine


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2010)

94 bottles of beer on the wall...... 94 bottles of beer......


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 7, 2010)

93 bottles of beer on the wall...... 93 bottles of beer......

Take one down... PASS IT AROUND!

This about the point the bus driver would be giving us dirty looks.


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 7, 2010)

On the first day of waiting, my true love said to me: How many times have you taken the PE?

On the second day of waiting, my coworker said to me: Just call NCEES already!

On the third day of waiting, my friend said to me: During the exam how often did you get up to pee?

On the fourth day of waiting, my landscaper said to me: How many references did you carry?

On the fifth day of waiting, my mailman said to me: Checking engineerboards everyday is insanity!!

On the umpteenth day of waiting, I looked in the mirror and said to me:

I'M SO SICK OF WAITING FOR THE RESULTS OF THE PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Serenity now).


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 7, 2010)

^^LOL!

92 bottles of beer on the wall...... 92 bottles of beer......

Take one down... PASS IT AROUND!


----------



## Relvinim (Dec 7, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> On the first day of waiting, my true love said to me: How many times have you taken the PE?
> On the second day of waiting, my coworker said to me: Just call NCEES already!
> 
> On the third day of waiting, my friend said to me: During the exam how often did you get up to pee?
> ...


The only good part with still waiting is knowing you didn't get a FAIL notice!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 7, 2010)

91 bottles of beer on the wall. 91 bottles of beer on the wall, 91 bottles of beer,

take one down, pass it around....



POed Mommy said:


> On the first day of waiting, my true love said to me: How many times have you taken the PE?
> On the second day of waiting, my coworker said to me: Just call NCEES already!
> 
> On the third day of waiting, my friend said to me: During the exam how often did you get up to pee?
> ...


:appl:


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 8, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> On the first day of waiting, my true love said to me: How many times have you taken the PE?
> On the second day of waiting, my coworker said to me: Just call NCEES already!
> 
> On the third day of waiting, my friend said to me: During the exam how often did you get up to pee?
> ...


Well done!

:appl:


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Dec 8, 2010)

They took the bar! The whole [email protected]&amp;!ing bar!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2010)

Dleg said:


> 91 bottles of beer on the wall. 91 bottles of beer on the wall, 91 bottles of beer,


ya take one down..... pass it around..... 90 bottles of beer on the wall....

90 bottles of beer on the wall. 90 bottles of beer,.......


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 13, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 89 bottles of beer on the wall.

89 bottles of beer on the wall, 89 bottles of beer...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 88 bottles of beer on the wall.

88 bottles of beer on the wall, 88 bottles of beer...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 13, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 87 bottles of beer on the wall.

87 bottles of beer on the wall, 87 bottles of beer...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 86 bottles of beer on the wall.

86 bottles of beer on the wall, 86 bottles of beer...

(Why are we signing this? shouldn't it be those waiting that need 25 posts for the banner?)


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 85 bottles of beer on the wall.

85 ottles of beer on the wall, 85bottles of beer...

I heard from my source at NCEES that they wont send out results until we drink all those bottles of beer.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 13, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 85 bottles of beer on the wall.

86 bottles of beer on the wall, 85 bottles of beer...


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

:drunk: :Banane35: :40oz: :beerchug:


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Take one down, pass it around, 85 bottles of beer on the wall.
> 
> 86 bottles of beer on the wall, 85 bottles of beer...


86 or 85... you restocking the wall?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 13, 2010)

On the first day of waiting, my true friend gave to me

A shout out from EB.


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

85 bottles of beer on the wall, 85 bottles of beer...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 84 bottles of beer on the wall.

84 bottles of beer on the wall, 84 bottles of beer...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 83 bottles of beer on the wall.

83 bottles of beer on the wall, 83 bottles of beer...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 82 bottles of beer on the wall.

82 bottles of beer on the wall, 82 bottles of beer...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 81 bottles of beer on the wall.

81 bottles of beer on the wall, 81 bottles of beer...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

Take one down, pass it around, 80 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

80 bottles of beer on the wall, 80 bottles of beer...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm drunk already


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2010)

jbestrella said:


> I'm drunk already


After only 20 beers? Light weight.


----------



## Rob in TN (Dec 14, 2010)

I am glad you enjoy tormenting all of us who are waiting for our results.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 14, 2010)

Rob in TN said:


> I am glad you enjoy tormenting all of us who are waiting for our results.



I would imagine that its one of the better perks of being a PE.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2010)

This isn't tormenting, its helping.

Join in the signing, you'll understand. Anything to help the time go by faster....


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 14, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> This isn't tormenting, its helping.
> Join in the signing, you'll understand. Anything to help the time go by faster....



EVERYBODY SING!

79 bottles of beer on the wall, 79 bottles of beer!

TAKE ONE DOWN...

PASS IT AROUND...


----------



## principal (Dec 14, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't tormenting, its helping.
> ...


78 bottles of beer on the wall, 78 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

77 bottles of beer on the wall.

77 bottles of beer on the wall, 77 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## Relvinim (Dec 15, 2010)

I give up...

76 bottles of beer on the wall, 76 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

75 bottles of beer on the wall.

75 bottles of beer on the wall, 75 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2010)

74 bottles of beer on the wall.

74 bottles of beer on the wall, 74 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

^ Haha, copy-paste edit fail! You missed a '75' there.

73 bottles of beer on the wall.

73 bottles of beer on the wall, 73 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 15, 2010)

72 bottles of beer on the wall.

72 bottles of beer on the wall, 72 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## Jonjo (Dec 15, 2010)

ErichB said:


> ^ Haha, copy-paste edit fail! You missed a '75' there.
> 73 bottles of beer on the wall.
> 
> 73 bottles of beer on the wall, 73 bottles of beer!
> ...


72 bottles of beer on the wall.

72 bottles of beer on the wall, 72 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## Jonjo (Dec 15, 2010)

Jonjo said:


> ErichB said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Haha, copy-paste edit fail! You missed a '75' there.
> ...



71 bottles of beer on the wall.

71 bottles of beer on the wall, 71 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## principal (Dec 15, 2010)

70 bottles of beer on the wall.

70 bottles of beer on the wall, 70 bottles of beer!

Take one down...


----------



## principal (Dec 15, 2010)

principal said:


> 70 bottles of beer on the wall.
> 70 bottles of beer on the wall, 70 bottles of beer!
> 
> Take one down...


Hold on...forgot to...

PASS IT AROUND....


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

69 bottles of beer on the wall.

69 bottles of beer on the wall, 69 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2010)

Miiis-suuus Landers was a health nut. She cooked food in a wok.

Mr. Harris was her boyfriend, and he had a great big-

Cock-a-doodle-doodle, the rooster just won't quit

And I don't want my breakfast, because it tastes like-

Shih tzus make good house pets. They're cuddly and sweet.

Monkeys aren't good to have, because they like to beat their-

Meeting in the office or meeting in the hall,

The boss, he wants to see you so you can suck his

Balzac was a writer, he lived with Allen Funt

Mrs. Roberts didn't like him, but that's 'cause she's a-

Contaminated water can really make you sick.

Your bladder gets infected, and blood comes out your-

Dictate what I'm saying, 'cause it will bring you luck

And if you all don't like it, I don't give a flying fuck!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Miiis-suuus Landers was a health nut. She cooked food in a wok.Mr. Harris was her boyfriend, and he had a great big-
> 
> Cock-a-doodle-doodle, the rooster just won't quit
> 
> ...


You are quite the cunning linguist.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Miiis-suuus Landers was a health nut. She cooked food in a wok.Mr. Harris was her boyfriend, and he had a great big-
> 
> Cock-a-doodle-doodle, the rooster just won't quit
> 
> ...


Suzie had a steamboat

The steamboat had a bell

Suzie went to heaven

The steamboat went to-

Hello operator

Give me number nine

If you disconnect me

I'll kick you in the-

Behind the curtain

There was a peice of glass,

Debra brushed against it

And really cut her-

Ask me no more questions

I'll tell you no more lies

If you ask me about this song

I don't know the rest



> You are quite the cunning linguist.


You might want to ask Colonel Angus about that.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2010)

I was thinking Gina from Va.


----------



## AN_US (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't forget about me, though!

I have a song I like to sing, about a brown-eyed girl, but I can't remember much of the lyrics.

Maybe it will come to me.


----------



## principal (Dec 29, 2010)

ErichB said:


> 69 bottles of beer on the wall.
> 69 bottles of beer on the wall, 69 bottles of beer!
> 
> Take one down...
> ...


68 bottles of beer on the wall.

68 bottles of beer on the wall, 68 bottles of beer!

Take one down...

Pass it around...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 29, 2010)

One PAYDAY, MR. GOODBAR wanted a BIT O' HONEY.

So he took his Miss HERSHEY behind the POWERHOUSE

on the corner of 5th AVENUE and CLARK

where he there began to feel her MOUNDS.

And that was an ALMOND JOY

which definitely made his TOOSIE ROLL.

He let out a SNICKER as he slipped his BUTTERFINGER up her KIT KAT

which of course caused the MILKY WAY.

She screamed "OH, HENRY!" as she squeezed his PETER, PAUL and ZAGNUTS and said

"You're better than the 3MUSKETEERS!"

67 bottles of beer on the wall.

67 bottles of beer on the wall, 67 bottles of beer...


----------

